# Acer V5-573G Problem: Ständiger wechsel zwischen Netz- & Akkubetrieb



## Volcom (17. Juli 2014)

*Acer V5-573G Problem: Ständiger wechsel zwischen Netz- & Akkubetrieb*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mit meinem Laptop (Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii mit Win8.1) seit kurzem ein komisches Problem. Wenn ich ein Spiel starte fängt das Notebook an ständig zwischen Akku- und Netzbetrieb zu wechseln - ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Es reicht schon zum Desktop zurück zu kehren und das Problem verschwindet. Und das trotz angeschlossenem Stromkabel.
Erst dachte ich es könnte ein Wackelkontakt im Netzteil geben jedoch verschwinden die Probleme sobald ich im Desktop bin. 
Als zweites kam mir ein Grafikkartendefekt in den Sinn - nur das Problem: Wenn ich das Stromkabel bei geladenem Akku abziehe und den Laptop zur Höchstleistung zwinge kommen keine Probleme vor, bis der Akku alle ist - sobald man gezwungener Maßen das Stromkabel wieder anschließen muss treten die Probleme wieder ein. Auch wenn ich das Spiel über die Onboardgrafikkarte spiele treten weiterhin diese Probleme auf. Somit kann man ebenfalls einen Akkudefekt ausschließen?! Auch Powermanagement-Programme von Acer habe ich schon deinstalliert, jedoch ohne spürbare Veränderungen.

Kann es eine Ursache geben warum dieser Fehler seit kurzem auftritt? 
Ich hoffe wir finden eine Lösung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Volc


----------



## FREAKonHELL (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Acer V5-573G Problem: Ständiger wechsel zwischen Netz- & Akkubetrieb*

Ich würde mal ganz krass behaupten dass das Problem an Windows 8.1 liegt.
Denn das ganze schreit nach einem Software Fehler, wenn deine Aussage richtig ist bezüglich : " das trotz angeschlossenem Stromkabel. "

Ich würde dir raten das Ding zu Formatieren und Windows neu draufmachen oder mal eine Linux Live Cd probieren und gucken ob es unter Linux anspruchsvolle Spiele gibt. ( Das mit der Live CD wird aber in die Hose gehen, da der Acer im Live CD betrieb keine Graffikartentreiber hat. Somit funktioniert nur die Intel HD.)
Wenn dies das Problem nicht lößt, solltest du mit Acer in Verbindung treten.


----------



## Volcom (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Acer V5-573G Problem: Ständiger wechsel zwischen Netz- & Akkubetrieb*

Hey,
ja den Eindruck, das Windows8.1 das ganze verursacht habe ich irgendwie auch. Das mit formatieren usw. probiere ich mal im Verlauf der nächste Woche aus.

Bis jetzt war ich eigentlich zufrieden mit Windows 8.1 - im Moment wünsche ich mir aber Windows7 wieder zurück - leider wird das auf meinem Laptop schwer.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Acer V5-573G Problem: Ständiger wechsel zwischen Netz- & Akkubetrieb*

Naja das mit Windows 7 ist so ein Thema.
Ich habe es auf meinem geschafft Windows 7 draufzubügeln und nach 2-3 Tagen Treiber suchen (für BT ) lief es auch anständig.
Also machbar ist es, es ist halt nur mit viel eigenleistung und Feintunning verbunden, aber wenn du dir das zutraust kann ich dir Helfen. ^^
Bei mir läuft Windows 7 seit Anfang des Jahres und bis auf kleinere Probleme (hin und wieder verschobenes Bild beim Aufklappen [ Das gibt sich aber immer wieder z.b. Firefox maximieren. Danach ist das wie immer.]) funktioniert er Tadelos. Akkuleistung büßt er meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht, ich komm bei aktivierten Wlan und BT mit hoher Helligkeit, gute 6 Stunden hin.


----------

